# 2012 F-450 V-10 anyone??



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Does any one run a F-450 V-10 that can provide my information regarding power, mpg's and over all performance ?? 

Im looking into purchasing a new 2012 and am considering this engine over the diesel. Truck will mainly pull a 20 or 24 enclosed with mowers in the summer and haul loads of mulch and leaves. No heavy duty pulling non-stop. Work radius is rather close so in a year of summer work and plowing i can expect to put around 7,000 miles on it a year.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds like your truck choice is about 200 bigger than you need


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Maybe i understated its summer time use a little bit, but i would never go back to a normal 250/350. Have to have a dump for the mulch, grass clippings and leaves. Hauling b&b trees on the back, topsoil......typical landscape duty. Every day the dump gets used though.


----------



## Dublin Plow (Sep 4, 2012)

V-10 has lots of guts but no balls (torque)...me and a buddy side by side, same plow, same lot..in short fashion my 6.0 or 6.4 overtakes him.. same rear gears (430)..its not a race but its gotta get done. We run big plows, 9/6 X-V and 10' Boss, trucks are frieghted comparably 

I have a v-10 pickup, does fine but REAL hard on the fuel..I have not had the manifold issues I have heard of with the V-10 but I have had head gasket and turbo issues with my diesels. 

I Love em both , hate em just as much..as long as its a Ford I think you will do just fine...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What kind of money have the headgasket and turbo issues cost you?


----------



## Dublin Plow (Sep 4, 2012)

both were still warranty jobs, luckily, so the deductible $100.00 was the bill. 

The head gasket actually was a heater core (that wasn't needed) $500, then a de-gas bottle cap, $50 before they finally admitted it needed head gaskets..

The turbo just popped driving down the highway..prob had 5 minutes warning, called my bud the wrench turner who has had these and told me to drive it but watch my oil pressure. Literally 5 minutes later..nada, no go...gutless pig clanging and banging spitting turbo vanes into the exhaust pipes..Would have been a $3000 plus job, the high pressure oil pump and front cover suffered when it popped. 10k on the new goods and seems fine, only had 40k on it when it popped

Both were different truck, 05 F350 with the gaskets, 06 F350 with the turbo...both still going and fine..head gaskets @ 85K ,


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

the v10 will do everything asked of it, may not be the fastest or best of on fuel but its a work horse and very reliable!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Get the V8, either gas or diesel. Id say get the diesel, it will get better mpgs and have more power. Thus far they have been very reliable as well. In the end you'll get more on resale (a lot) compared to the V10 simply because of the mpg aspect of it.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

plowguy43;1517618 said:


> Get the V8, either gas or diesel. Id say get the diesel, it will get better mpgs and have more power. Thus far they have been very reliable as well. In the end you'll get more on resale (a lot) compared to the V10 simply because of the mpg aspect of it.


they do not offer a V8 in the f-450. its either the V10 or 6.7 diesel.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

I just dont think i can swallow 45 grand on a f-450. Even knowing i will get better resale value i still have a much higher risk of mechanical failure that will have to go to the dealer. And i have the extra 15 grand to finance and pay interest on. 


I do have my eye on a 2002 f-450 7.3 with ultra low miles in mint shape i may snag up. But then im 16-18 grand into a used truck that could need another 1,000 dollars every month. Put 15 grand down on a gas 450 and im about half way paid off.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

You will get single digits fuel economy with V10. Mine weighs 8500 lbs and around town I get 9. I would go diesel. If you go gas, get all the extra fuel tanks you can, or you won't be able to get any work done.

www.transferflow.com


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I have a F450 w/ a V10 and I absolutely love it. It stays hooked up to a 40' gooseneck or a 53' car hauler almost all the time. The mileage does suck due to the large engine and the 4.88 gears but I get about 250 miles on a tank and that's good enough for me.

In the winter I hang a 9'6" MVP on it with a spreader on the back. It's a real workhorse.

Here's a pic of it in action this past summer:


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i've had 3 2 valve V10s and absolutely love them. current '02 i use as a daily driver/commuter and over 20k miles i've averaged 9mpg. but the nice thing is they are pretty consistent. loaded or not they get about the same mpg lol.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

91AK250;1517671 said:


> they do not offer a V8 in the f-450. its either the V10 or 6.7 diesel.


Thank you, that I did not know.



newhere;1517680 said:


> I just dont think i can swallow 45 grand on a f-450. Even knowing i will get better resale value i still have a much higher risk of mechanical failure that will have to go to the dealer. And i have the extra 15 grand to finance and pay interest on.
> 
> I do have my eye on a 2002 f-450 7.3 with ultra low miles in mint shape i may snag up. But then im 16-18 grand into a used truck that could need another 1,000 dollars every month. Put 15 grand down on a gas 450 and im about half way paid off.





oldmankent;1517690 said:


> You will get single digits fuel economy with V10. Mine weighs 8500 lbs and around town I get 9. I would go diesel. If you go gas, get all the extra fuel tanks you can, or you won't be able to get any work done.
> 
> www.transferflow.com


Weigh the savings going by the numbers posted above. 9mpg average will add up, then as I mentioned resale (and ease of reselling) will be much better for the diesel. People don't want V10's anymore with the high gas prices.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

newhere;1517680 said:


> I just dont think i can swallow 45 grand on a f-450. Even knowing i will get better resale value i still have a much higher risk of mechanical failure that will have to go to the dealer. And i have the extra 15 grand to finance and pay interest on.
> 
> I do have my eye on a 2002 f-450 7.3 with ultra low miles in mint shape i may snag up. But then im 16-18 grand into a used truck that could need another 1,000 dollars every month. Put 15 grand down on a gas 450 and im about half way paid off.


7.3 mint versus today's offerings???? No brainer.

And who gave you the idea that you are going to be putting 1000 a month into repairs???
This would be highly abnormal for a 7.3.

I bought my current main pickup last year out of TX.
2000 f250, 7.3, 4x4, 6 spd, ext cab long bed. Some thing like 96,000 miles on it. Today its approaching 135,000. 
NOTHING done to the engine outside of oil changes and routine maint/filters.
Over the whole truck I've only done a left front wheel bearing/hub, brakes, tires and a clutch. Not surprising,
the clutch was a weak spot on those trucks from the factory. They'd give up the fight on a completely stock
no extra power pickup, add a few ponies and they'd give up faster.

Unless you get a rare 7.3 lemon........... that engine will last a long time!
And they are very easily chipped or tuned for better MPG and power. 
All tho if you get crazy on the power the MPG will go down.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

On that used truck........I would not wait, those trucks with the 7.3 engine DO NOT last!
A paid for truck in these economic times is the only way to go.

And you may be able to push the guy around a little bit on the price if you have the cash to buy it out right.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

prices came back. The diesel is only a 7k upgrade. 

Still in the low to mid 40's though on a crew cab 4x2


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

go diesel power. there is a BIG difference dude. you wont regret it . you can save yourself large coin by purchasing one off a lease . 2010's are just as good . jmo


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

Just get the diesel, you will be glad you did, its not worth the savings to get 7 or 8 mpg in a f450. when you could get 12 consistently w the diesel and higher if it is not towing or highway, plus its stronger, uses alot less fuel plowing, it may be only less than $100 difference a month, if that...if you negotiated right, a zero down, would be in the mid 600's a mo., even if you got a v10 in the 500's. the extra fuel would definitely eat up any savings, just get the diesel, and get a 4x4, its worth its weight in gold


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

They also race at The Buck on Saturday nites
Drop a quick $2500.00 and WALLAH , you have yourself a race truck .
Purchase an SCT tuner with custom tunes , a CAI and 4'' turbo back magnaflo ss exhaust .
http://innovativediesel.com/p-1550-idp-custom-tuning.html:mechanic:


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

2x4 for sure. I dont need the extra weight and problems with 4x4. Keep it simple. My current 450 is 2wd and never has gave me a problem plowing. 

It will be a custom ordered truck (if i do decided on one) because it will be a custom paint.

Im looking at a extended cab with a 60" CA to help out with the turning radius. Im never in the back seat so i dont care about the leg room. Plus ive always liked the look of extended cabs.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds like you want the 450 more than you need the 450. A 350 DRW will more than do what you are describing.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

I broke the hoist on the 450, i have pictures of the leaf springs in my phone because i had to show a buddy the arc, the loader operator has seriously said " dude look at your springs, im not putting more in it" 

Trust me, not my first rodeo, not my first truck. Ive had light duty trucks and ive paid the repair bills.


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

Bought my 95 F350 CC 4x4 from a buddy who got it a few years before from a Snowbird. Paid $7,000 with 101,000 miles on it. I have 160,000 on it now and have put a set of glow plugs, 2 injectors and a clutch in it. Pretty good for nearly 60,000 miles i put on it. I am going to install a set of slightly higher flow injectors this winter. This will cost around $1,100. I have a slight miss when cold. If your worried, put the difference in payment in a savings account and you will have enough $$$$ in a few years to buy another. Go over here and look at this thread. http://www.thedieselstop.com/forums/f24/whats-your-mileage-your-7-3-what-repairs-172635/index3.html Highway Prisoner had nearly 860,000 miles on a 7.3 when he sent it to pasture. He had over 400K on a BTS tranny!

Here is his list at 684,000 miles: Originally Posted by HighwayPrisoner View Post
684,377 miles. 1 set of injectors, 2 waterpumps, 3 alternators, 1 starter, 2 CPS, 1 IPR,2 sets glow plugs, 2GPR, 1 turbo, 1 Tranny, fixed for good with a BTS, u-joints, 2 sets diff bearings,1 fuel pump,2 sets of rotors, and pads front and rear, 4 sets of rancho shocks f&r, gotta love lifetime warranties, ICP sensor, and Preparation H.

Oh, And is far as your 4x4 comment, we could not survive without a 4WD here. Hell some of the stuff i plow i put chains on my 4x4 to get it done! I have not done a thing to my front axle other than a u-joint last winter with 140K on the odometer.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

We've got 3 2012 v10 E-450's here at work. Compared to our 08's with the same motor, they are way better. Not nearly as jumpy with the throttle, alot smoother and seem to pull a little harder. Our closest comparison to a diesel would be our 08's and 09's with a 6.0L (09 E-450's still came with a 6.0). They keep very accurate records on our fuel usage, maintenance, etc...in our case by the time we figure in the extra cost of fuel for diesel, our cost per mile is about the same. Dont start a diesel vs gas war here, like i said, IN OUR CASE its about a wash. I personally prefer to drive the diesel, but the v10 is alot easier to work on (and ALOT cheaper!!) I also believe they have the spark plug issue resolved too, had to do some plug inserts on our 08's, not that its a big deal, but its a day of downtime.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Holland;1518486 said:


> We've got 3 2012 v10 E-450's here at work. Compared to our 08's with the same motor, they are way better. Not nearly as jumpy with the throttle, alot smoother and seem to pull a little harder. Our closest comparison to a diesel would be our 08's and 09's with a 6.0L (09 E-450's still came with a 6.0). They keep very accurate records on our fuel usage, maintenance, etc...in our case by the time we figure in the extra cost of fuel for diesel, our cost per mile is about the same. Dont start a diesel vs gas war here, like i said, IN OUR CASE its about a wash. I personally prefer to drive the diesel, but the v10 is alot easier to work on (and ALOT cheaper!!) I also believe they have the spark plug issue resolved too, had to do some plug inserts on our 08's, not that its a big deal, but its a day of downtime.


The only difference I'd see is the new 6.7 is better on fuel than the 6.0's and maintenance/repairs is better (so far) as well. Plus at this point and time, most of it would be under warranty in regards to repairs.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

plowguy43;1518514 said:


> The only difference I'd see is the new 6.7 is better on fuel than the 6.0's and maintenance/repairs is better (so far) as well. Plus at this point and time, most of it would be under warranty in regards to repairs.


Yea i have no experience with the 6.4 or the 6.7. So as far as mileage i cant compare. Our 09's have no emissions on them either. Upfront cost is always more with a diesel, but you get a better return when it come so resale. Maintenance is more but you can go longer intervals. In our case maintenance is more because with idot regulations, everything is on the same maintenance interval. So our diesels get serviced every 3000miles, the same as our gassers. Outside of popping some plugs out, our v10's havent had any major issues. Our 6.0's have the normal issues, egr, hpop, oil coolers, ficm, etc etc. I wish we could have more 7.3's. One has 270k, another 240k and the last 220k and none of them have ever been touched! Only one of our 6.0's (out of the 6 - 6.0's we have) made it past 100k without an issue! I think its sitting around 108k, so far not a single problem yet.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

We have an 08 450 extended cab with 4:88 rear and the V 10. Only issuies are the A/c keeps leaking down and the manifold bolts rusted away other than that its a turn the key and go rig. The new 6.7 is nice so far but at 7 k per year I would go gas. Towing a 20' pace summit with 3 lazers we see 7 mpg running a grass route. The truck runs the same loaded or not trailer or not. Empty highway we see just over 8.5. Our next stake body will have another v 10 with an aluminum body


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Holland;1518520 said:


> Yea i have no experience with the 6.4 or the 6.7. So as far as mileage i cant compare. Our 09's have no emissions on them either. Upfront cost is always more with a diesel, but you get a better return when it come so resale. Maintenance is more but you can go longer intervals. In our case maintenance is more because with idot regulations, everything is on the same maintenance interval. So our diesels get serviced every 3000miles, the same as our gassers. Outside of popping some plugs out, our v10's havent had any major issues. Our 6.0's have the normal issues, egr, hpop, oil coolers, ficm, etc etc. I wish we could have more 7.3's. One has 270k, another 240k and the last 220k and none of them have ever been touched! Only one of our 6.0's (out of the 6 - 6.0's we have) made it past 100k without an issue! I think its sitting around 108k, so far not a single problem yet.


Sad part is, 3,000 mile intervals is almost required with those 6.0's. Good info though regarding the comparison between the two (diesel/gas) from your fleet.



Marek;1518533 said:


> We have an 08 450 extended cab with 4:88 rear and the V 10. Only issuies are the A/c keeps leaking down and the manifold bolts rusted away other than that its a turn the key and go rig. The new 6.7 is nice so far but at 7 k per year I would go gas. Towing a 20' pace summit with 3 lazers we see 7 mpg running a grass route. The truck runs the same loaded or not trailer or not. Empty highway we see just over 8.5. Our next stake body will have another v 10 with an aluminum body


What is 7k per year? Is that the added cost of diesel or payments, etc? Do you have a comparison of fuel mileage between the two, seems like you have the closest comparison to what the OP is asking.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

He said they would only put 7000 miles on it per year


----------

